# Anyone having success with Amitiza?



## livinbloated (Apr 27, 2010)

I have been taking Amitiza twice a day for about 2 weeks now. I think it's helping a little, but I also have rectal prolapse so I'm sure that's the reason it's not 100% successful. I'm curious to know if anyone here is taking it and what your experience has been. I am extremely bloated all day long and it's uncomfortable... it feels like my skin can't stretch any further. I'm wondering if it's the Amitiza causing this. Also, if you take it, do you take it everyday, twice a day?


----------

